# Male horsefield is pacing?



## jaclyn (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi, can anyone help me please. My male horsefield Sherman has lately started pacing. He doesn't seem to be in any distress but it's quite unusual for him. He is usually quite active but now he's constantly on the move. I haven't changed his diet, his enclosure is large enough and he gets plenty of natural sunlight. My female seems to be acting normal. At first I wondered if it was 'mating season'
Thank you
Jaclyn 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum mobile app


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 17, 2014)

Tortoises don't really have "mating season"...they do it whenever they feel like it and females store sperm until the weather is appropriate for nesting.

Chances are, he's bored or his enclosure is too small. Can you please post a picture of his setup as well as dimensions?


----------



## jeffjeff (Jul 17, 2014)

have you changed any thing in his enclosure? mine stomps about a bit if some thing changes. i added a couple new weeds a few weeks ago because he ate the ones in there down to the ground and he went on a mini rampage. it was quite funny to watch. i'm sure he thinks he's a lot bigger than he actually is.


----------



## jaclyn (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi, no I haven't changed anything. It's just seems strange. I wondered if it was just as we had nice weather and it's warmed up so he was more active? Then maybe it was mating season for them but they seem to young for that. He also isn't really going into his hide in his enclosure, especially at night.


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum mobile app


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 18, 2014)

I think your russian's behavior are a sign of healthiness. Russian are very active kind of torts, they love to roam.

One of the member calculated once, in about an hour of time his russian are walking back and forth in a straight line in his outdoor enclosure for over 110 yards.


----------



## jaclyn (Jul 18, 2014)

Really? Do you think so? I just put him back in his enclosure while I hoovered and he went on a mini rampage! He just doesn't seem to be keeping still.


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum mobile app


----------



## jaclyn (Jul 18, 2014)

His enclosure


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum mobile app


----------



## jaclyn (Jul 18, 2014)

Also how can I tell if he's horny? Sorry if I sound silly I can't find the answer to that one 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Tom (Jul 18, 2014)

If he's a male, he wants to breed.

Do they live together? What are the enclosure dimensions?

Wild russians have been recorded walking miles in a day.


----------



## jaclyn (Jul 18, 2014)

It's 4ft x 3.5ft? The enclosure is bowed shape too.


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum mobile app


----------

